
Show HN: Automate Any USSD Service on Android - thebenedict
https://medium.com/@michael_59986/automate-any-ussd-service-on-android-45aa9dd9dfa
======
paymentsgeek
Excited about this. Lets you put GUI over any USSD-based service without
having to talk to telcos. Straight over-the-top play.

